# Seat belt question on a 65



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I replaced the floor on my 65, an never looked at the old floor if it had mounts for rear seat belts. New floor ( from Ames) had the holes for the front seat belts but nothing in the back. If there were seatbelts factory installed in the back, was it two or three? Or were rear belts optional or non existant?

Thanks guys.


rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Both the front and rear belts were optional as far as I know for `65. There were just two belts in the rear.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just two in back like Rukee says. I put seatbelts in mine back in the late '80's when I found a blue set at a junkyard out of a '65 Skylark. My '65 did not come with seatbelts or an outside rearview mirror. Go figure..............


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

The new floor had the locations punched for the fronts, but not the backs. Is there any place or measurement that can be found /done to give me locations for the rears?

rich :confused


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

rich- I am going to work on my car tonight and I will measure the holes- I'll post later tonight unless someone beats me to it


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Crusty,
Been out of town and just got back. Spent the night eating Bondo dust from the hood!
When you get the time to measure, that would be great!

Go Pats! Will be there freezing this Sunday!

rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry about this- I have no holes for belts in my back seat- thought I did but now I have to lay mine out also


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

If I come up with any numbers, I will post also. 
Anyone out there have measurable holes?

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where ever you put them, I would re-enforce the floor with a large washer or something on the underside so your not just bolting to sheet metal.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think a 66 is probably close if not the same. i will get my wife to teach me how to get pics from my camera to the interweb. if it looks like yours i will get some measurements.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks 66,
No rush but if you do get some pic's that would be great!

rich


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

sorry it took so long. maybe this will work.


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

*seat belts*

FYI seat belts were not mandatory in cars until 1967. prior to that they were an option..I believe a dealer installed option.....just a little fun fact for you.

p.s. Also most states that require seat belts to be used can not issues a ticket to the operator of a vehicle built prior to 1967 for not having a seat belt.....but you might want to double check before you argue with a cop..lol :willy:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

these belts might have been bolted in by the dealer, but the nut plates are factory installed.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

66,

Thanks much, that is all I need for location. Won't be getting to it though for atleast 2 weeks!
See new post" Someone has to do it!"

rich :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

glad to help. take care of yourself down there.


----------

